# Shimano Twin Power 2500 F



## madsalmon (20. Mai 2005)

Moin erstmal |supergri 

ich habe ein Angebot für eine neue Shimano TP 2500 F.
die soll 219,- kosten. Meine Frage ist jetzt ob das nicht ein wenig zuviel für diese Rolle ist und ob die alte F Serie wirklich besser ist als die Fa.

Die Rolle soll hauptsächlich im Salzwasser gefischt werden.

vielen dank für eure Antworten.

Gruß aikon


----------



## Klaus-a. (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 F*

Willkommen hier im Board.
Ich habe mir auch Anfang des Jahres eine Twin Power gekauft.3000er habe mit Ersatz Spule 240€ bezahlt.
Wenn die Rolle neu ist,dann ist der Preis O.K.
Gebraucht würde ich sagen zu teuer.
Bei ebay so habe ich seit längeren beobachtet bekommst du die 2500er immer wieder für ca.120 bis 150 € gebraucht.


----------



## madsalmon (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 F*

Ich hätte ja auch lieber eine TP 3000 F aber finde keine. Hast du vielleicht noch einen Tip wo man die finden könnte =)

gruß aikon


----------



## Klaus-a. (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 F*

Bitte sehr 
Ein kleiner hinweis,die Rolle war schon einmal eingestellt für 159€ hat keiner gekauft.


----------



## madsalmon (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 F*

Das Angebot habe ich auch schon gesehen trotzdem danke. Bin nur am überlegen wenn ich die 2500 F Neu bekommen könnte ob ich mir die lieber hole.

das ist alles immer so schwer. hmm


----------



## Klaus-a. (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 F*

Also bei der 3000er kannst du auch eine 4000er Spule verwenden mal so als hinweis.
Deshalb habe ich mich auch für die 3000er entschieden.


----------



## sunny (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 F*

Frageee:

Egal, ob nun 2500 F oder FA. Is die nich nen büschen lütt, um auf Mefo und Co zu blinkern? Ich unterstelle jetzt einfach mal, dass du sie dafür verwenden willst.

Ich wollte mir mal die 2500 FA Technuim zulegen. Mein Dealer hat mir dringend davon abgeraten und mir die 4000 an Herz gelegt. Ich bin heilfroh, dass ich auf ihn gehört habe. Nur mal so am Rande.

sunny #h


----------



## madsalmon (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 F*

Keine Ahnung ob die zu klein ist. alleine von den Technischen Daten würde ich das nicht sagen. Und den Größenunterschied zwischen den Rollen kann ja wohl nicht so groß sein.

Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

Ich finde die 4000 FA ja auch nicht schlecht aber erstens schrecken mich die Berichte mancher User ab Qualität etc. und das Gewicht der Rolle um 400 gr.


----------



## Klaus-a. (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 F*

Da hat Sunny recht. Für Mefo angeln an der Küste auf jedenfall eine größere Rolle.


----------



## Klaus-a. (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 F*



			
				aikon schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung ob die zu klein ist. alleine von den Technischen Daten würde ich das nicht sagen. Und den Größenunterschied zwischen den Rollen kann ja wohl nicht so groß sein.
> 
> Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.
> 
> Ich finde die 4000 FA ja auch nicht schlecht aber erstens schrecken mich die Berichte mancher User ab Qualität etc. und das Gewicht der Rolle um 400 gr.


 Bei der FA habe ich auch den unterschied schon festgestellt,wenn du zb. bei der FA den Rotr fest hälts und die Kurbel bewegstist schon etwas spiel drin.Bei der F absolut kein spiel.
Wenn du dich für die F entscheidest ,nochmal als hinweis bei der 3000er und 4000er ist der Körper gleich,lediglich die Spulengröße ist anders. #h


----------



## madsalmon (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 F*

habe mir gestern ne twin power 3000 F bei ebay geschossen für 151 flocken. Bin ja mal gespannt ob die rolle es wert ist.....


----------



## Klaus-a. (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 F*



			
				aikon schrieb:
			
		

> habe mir gestern ne twin power 3000 F bei ebay geschossen für 151 flocken. Bin ja mal gespannt ob die rolle es wert ist.....




Glückwunsch,Du wirst begeister sein.


----------



## MiCo (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 F*

Mal als Info zu Twinpower F und Salzwasser. Die Spulen vertragen das Salzwasser nicht besonders und fangen schon nach kurzer Zeit an zu blühen, besonders wenn man mit Geflecht fischt. Da hilft auch kein Spülen und Einsprühen. Wenn einem dieses nicht stört durchaus ne schöne Rolle. Ich fisch sie aber nur noch im Süßwasser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 F*

Die Rolle ist einfach ein bischen teuer und Shimano will zuviel Geld dafür bzw. der Preis war einfach sehr hoch angesetzt und der Alt/Gebrauchtpreis ist auch sehr hoch |rolleyes . War bis letzte Woche noch meine Traumrolle, die TP-F als 3000 oder 4000 aber nun nicht mehr , die Welt dreht sich weiter und neue Alternativen  :k kommen ins Angebot.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 F*

Ich habe sehr lange die TP 3000F gefischt, bis mir das Getriebe auseinander geflogen ist. Ist eigentlich eine schöne Rolle, aber meiner Ansicht nach vor Allem im Salzwasser ein wenig zu empfindlich. Ich fische nun die Daiwa Capricorn und bin mit Verarbeitung und Leistung sehr sehr zufrieden. Für das MF-Fischen habe ich günstig eine Stella 2500 bekommen. SUPER!!! (siehe Bild)
Warum die Rolle größer sein soll ist mir nicht klar, hauptsache sie ist leicht, hat eine richtig gute Schnurverlegung und passt zur Rute. 4000er sind wohl eher für Hechtruten gedacht.
Wenn ich damit eine Woche lang jeden Tag 12 Stunden fische machen sich 50g Unterschied schon sehr bemerkbar. Seitdem dem ich leichter fische fühlt sich mein Rücken besser an. |supergri 
Wenn man nur tageweise losfährt, dann spielt das Gewicht wohl keine Rolle

Gruß Uli


----------

